# Billy's Big Shell Beach Clean-up, 2011!!!



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

come one, come all... its always a great time and a great cause!!!

http://www.billysandifer.com/cleanup.htm

seeya on the sand

jc


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I cant make it but hats off to Mr. Sandifer and to all the good folks who help out. One of these days I need to make one and help do my part. I only go to PINS once or twice a year but I always haul more trash out than I bring in. You have to admire a man that has so much passion and love for PINS as Billy does.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Got a green for both of Ya'll!!


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

bump


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

i can't seem to edit my post... anyway, i'll be there with several open seats and a trailer, so don't be shy if you don't have a 4x4. among myself and the other volunteers, there will be plenty of room for passengers. i'll be driving in from houston (4hrs) so you can't say "it's too far" either!

all you need is a big heart and some gloves! lol


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

alexrex20 said:


> i can't seem to edit my post... anyway, i'll be there with several open seats and a trailer, so don't be shy if you don't have a 4x4. among myself and the other volunteers, there will be plenty of room for passengers. i'll be driving in from houston (4hrs) so you can't say "it's too far" either!
> 
> all you need is a big heart and some gloves! lol


Thank you very much for coming! And we will have gloves provided by Trac Work. Outdoor Channel will be out there too! We will have commemorative t-shirts to give away while supplies last. Here is the front design of this year's t-shirt. Billy doesn't like it because he thinks it makes it look like it is about "him". Ace and I told him, no it is that your loyal minions want to honor your efforts in conservation and this is one way we can do it.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Ben Beaty did the artwork. He does all of the cool cartoons in Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine for E. J. and Pam. The t-shirt design was taken from a photo Larry Bozka did for CCA Tide Magazine.

We need all of the 4x4's and folks willing to pull flatbed trailers that we can get. We have to haul all of the trash we collect out of there in 4x4 only country. Thanks to all of our past and future volunteers.

Tyler

http://friendsofpadre.com/cleanup.html


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

i look forward to the shirt!

i will try and join up with the group that makes the trek to the jetty. the biggest trailer i dare bring that far is my little 14-footer. even then, i will probably air down my truck and trailer to 12-15psi.  i could use a couple pairs of helping hands. i know most people don't want to make the long drive all the way to the jetty, so ride along with me instead! 

if you want to specifically ride to the jetty, look for me. i'll be in a bright red little nissan SUV.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Ya'll do a good job so the beach will be nice and clean when the turtle people lock us out. If they can get some of those turtles they're trying to transplant from Mexico to return with any regularity SPI will be off limits to all fishermen and beach visitors. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Beach clean up and turtles*

No worries....Gov. Rick will bring his boys down and take care of those darned interfering turtle people and all will be well in Occupied Mexico once again.
On a more serious note, many thanks to all who participate in this great undertaking and hats off to Billy for all that he does. My children and their children will be enjoying this great resource for years and years to come. The sky is not falling!


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

TomCat said:


> Ya'll do a good job so the beach will be nice and clean when the turtle people lock us out. If they can get some of those turtles they're trying to transplant from Mexico to return with any regularity SPI will be off limits to all fishermen and beach visitors. Enjoy it while you can.


thanks for the insight... except we're cleaning NORTH Padre Island. 

i'm glad you enjoy the beaches (that we clean for you) while you can.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

we're very bummed out this year as the cleanup is scheduled for the same day as opening ceremonies and 1st game of the season for our little league team...


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

:texasflag* just a word to say thanks to all the good folks that do this*
* i am not fortunate enough to live close to the wonderful*
* gulf coast but love it an when able to visit always hate to*
* leave hanks again :cheers:*


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

fultonswimmer said:


> No worries....Gov. Rick will bring his boys down and take care of those darned interfering turtle people and all will be well in Occupied Mexico once again.
> On a more serious note, many thanks to all who participate in this great undertaking and hats off to Billy for all that he does. My children and their children will be enjoying this great resource for years and years to come. The sky is not falling!


The sky is indeed falling. We are about to loose access to our national sea shore because of the turtle transplant program. Go to Corpusfishing.com or extreamcoast.com and search turtle. While you're in the area stop by Breakaway and talk to Nick. He'll be glad to bring you up to date. Billy himself is well aware of the changes that are coming. Read and be informed.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

alexrex20 said:


> thanks for the insight... except we're cleaning NORTH Padre Island.
> 
> i'm glad you enjoy the beaches (that we clean for you) while you can.


http://www.billysandifer.com/cleanup.htm

Good luck with that. Most everyone else will be on South Padre Island.


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

TomCat said:


> http://www.billysandifer.com/cleanup.htm
> 
> Good luck with that. Most everyone else will be on South Padre Island.


lmao you're so wrong that it's making me laugh.

why don't you actually read that link you posted...?


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Well Alex, if I can get my boys to go with me again we'll turn right and head south to Big Shell for the clean up. You turn left and head towards Mustang Island. I'll be driving an F-450 with a 14' flat bed.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Padre Island National Seashore (PINS) is NOT on South Padre Island


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

jc said:


> Padre Island National Seashore (PINS) is NOT on South Padre Island


OOps my bad. You're right it's Padre Island National Seashore on Padre Island.


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

jc, how prompt is the whole event? i'll be coming from houston and want to rent a trailer in corpus. but the Uhaul place doesn't open until 7am. i figure i can get to Malaquite by 8am. will i be too late?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

it is very prompt and well organized, your best bet would be to rent the evening before I am guessing or just show up that morning to donate labor... better yet, go to billy's site and email him. http://www.billysandifer.com/ he's generally good about answering emails


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

alexrex20 said:


> jc, how prompt is the whole event? i'll be coming from houston and want to rent a trailer in corpus. but the Uhaul place doesn't open until 7am. i figure i can get to Malaquite by 8am. will i be too late?


Even if you happen to arrive late your help would be appreciated. People taking trailers down are especially needed as that is the only way we get the trash off the beach. Just head south 18 miles or so and you can join up with a group. The plan is to take a few loads back to the 15 mile area early, load up again and then head back north around 1:30p and take your last trailer load back to the parking lot and the dumpsters at Malaquite parking lot. The N.P.S. crew will take care of the other pile at the 15 mile mark.

J.C. sorry you can't make it this year~!


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

This is the same weekend as the BBQ Cookoff and I'm already committed to that one. I'll be a no show but I have a 5' x 8' trailer ya'll can use if you have your own trailer license plate.


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

i wonder if there will still be a bunch of spring breakers at PINS this weekend...


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well the Sweetie and I made it down and must say that even though the driving wasn't great it was a great event. 

Enjoyed seeing a few friends and helping out with a very good event. It was the first trip out for our new to us dually, and it made it down to the 22'ish area and back with no issues. 

Hope that all who made it out had a great time and the beach looked great as we came back off. Thanks to everyone who had a hand in helping out. 

Later,
SR


----------

